
The Acid Usability Test (2004) - kercker
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/chris_pratley/2004/01/31/the-acid-usability-test/
======
sarreph
I think the title should be the 'The Usability Acid Test'... The author's word
order there made me think that they were a rogue Microsoft employee blogging
about a way to check the functionality of an unknown LSD source. ;)

------
brudgers
Post from 2004. Not much seems to have changed.

~~~
someusername100
Yep. Microsoft is still not relevant.

